# 🐝 Bee Appreciation Thread 🐝



## moonford (Apr 17, 2017)

People think insects are ugly, gross and scary when in reality they can be gentle and beautiful creatures.

I disagree with animals being used to benefit humans grubby needs however Bees are needed for most life on Earth to survive, I wish they weren't necessary because they are being treated like slaves just like Cows, Chickens and so on. 

This thread is to show a bit of appreciation to them and one of the many things I appreciate about bees is....HOW GOD DAMN CUTE THEY ARE!!! little buzzy smol beans! 

So do you think bees are cute? Cause I certainly do.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 17, 2017)

ya like jazz

I love bees, they're actually very harmless and just want to continue doing their bee things for the rest of the day. I don't really like it when they come inside because it's hard getting them back out without them (or me) freaking out but it feels good being able to return them to the outside.

Wasps tho, can't stand those ****s. They always make me uneasy.


----------



## moonford (Apr 17, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> ya like jazz
> 
> I love bees, they're actually very harmless and just want to continue doing their bee things for the rest of the day. I don't really like it when they come inside because it's hard getting them back out without them (or me) freaking out but it feels good being able to return them to the outside.
> 
> Wasps tho, can't stand those ****s. They always make me uneasy.



Wasps are nasty, they'll attack you even when they aren't provoked while bees will be more careful because using their stinger is fatal for them as they push their organs out when they use their stinger. It's best to let them do their business...little busy bees.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 17, 2017)

yes, particularly bumble bees. the fuzzy little things are everywhere right now


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 17, 2017)

I think bees are cute. Actually I really like most insects. Not wasps though. Or stinging ants. Those things are evil.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 17, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Wasps are nasty, they'll attack you even when they aren't provoked while bees will be more careful because using their stinger is fatal for them as they push their organs out when they use their stinger. It's best to let them do their business...little busy bees.



D:

I had no idea it was that graphic when they lost their stingers. My god, poor fuzz babies.


----------



## moonford (Apr 17, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> D:
> 
> I had no idea it was that graphic when they lost their stingers. My god, poor fuzz babies.



This only applies to Honey bees though, it's really sad and they need to be distant from humans, especially children who are more adventurous and ummm....uneducated.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 17, 2017)

no. *** bees. they freak me the **** out i cant ****ing stand them. ugly, disgusting. every time someone posts an image of a bee and i look at it i curl up into a ball and cry for 30 minutes. i hate the fat ones especially. i tolerate wasp sthough. not as freaky and creepy looking


----------



## seliph (Apr 17, 2017)

I love them, they're just tiny fuzzy idiots they're great.


----------



## moonford (Apr 17, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> no. *** bees. they freak me the **** out i cant ****ing stand them. ugly, disgusting. every time someone posts an image of a bee and i look at it i curl up into a ball and cry for 30 minutes. i hate the fat ones especially. i tolerate wasp sthough. not as freaky and creepy looking


That's sad...


----------



## tumut (Apr 17, 2017)

they're gross I hope they go extinct


----------



## moonford (Apr 17, 2017)

tumut said:


> they're gross I hope they go extinct



Humanity would suffer deeply without them....I wouldn't mind that part to bee (sorry) honest)


----------



## tumut (Apr 17, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Humanity would suffer deeply without them....I wouldn't mind that part to bee (sorry) honest)


I hope we all die too


----------



## moonford (Apr 17, 2017)

tumut said:


> I hope we all die too



This took a dark turn....but uhhh bees!


----------



## Soigne (Apr 17, 2017)

they ugly but they important, so i tolerate


----------



## Locket (Apr 17, 2017)

Bees are cute, 

BUT WASPS OH MAN GET THOSE THINGS AWAY FROM ME


----------



## Corrie (Apr 17, 2017)

I love bees! They are fuzzy and cute and just want to pollenate! Any other bee like creature sucks though.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 17, 2017)

They're buzzing! (Please don't sting me though thx.)


----------



## Tao (Apr 17, 2017)

If they made little tiny corks to put on their stingers, they would be perfect.



badgrl2 said:


> no. *** bees. they freak me the **** out i cant ****ing stand them. ugly, disgusting. every time someone posts an image of a bee and i look at it i curl up into a ball and cry for 30 minutes. i hate the fat ones especially. i tolerate wasp sthough. not as freaky and creepy looking



But wasps are the dicks of the insect world.

Just look at that armour plating. Why does something need armour plating built into their flesh? For when they start wars, because they're dicks.


[edit] Since when was 'dicks' not censored?


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 17, 2017)

as much as i want to be nice and appreciate bees for what they are, i can't. i wish i was more caring to all bugs but its impossible to find love for them because they just freak me out too much. of course i wouldn't go out of my way to kill one especially if it left me alone but if its being annoying i will shoo it away/kill it. i appreciate what they do and everything but im just a baby. sorry bees i love you and what you do but im terrified of you. i wonder what it feels like to not mind bugs, it must feel like a much more open and exciting world because i'm too afraid to even lay in the grass


----------



## N a t (Apr 17, 2017)

I freaking LOVE BEES.


----------



## moonford (Apr 17, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> I freaking LOVE BEES.



Good, now keep that Venus fly catcher away from them, lol!


----------



## Chicha (Apr 17, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> as much as i want to be nice and appreciate bees for what they are, i can't. i wish i was more caring to all bugs but its impossible to find love for them because they just freak me out too much. of course i wouldn't go out of my way to kill one especially if it left me alone but if its being annoying i will shoo it away/kill it. i appreciate what they do and everything but im just a baby. sorry bees i love you and what you do but im terrified of you. i wonder what it feels like to not mind bugs, it must feel like a much more open and exciting world because i'm too afraid to even lay in the grass



Same, I'm really fearful of any insect. I like the idea of gardening but all the bugs potentially showing up freaks me out. x_x I know bees mean no harm but I get really nervous if one accidentally comes into my place. They're important so I try my best to lead it out or get someone else to free it while I hide.

Don't kill bees, y'all. They're one of the only good bugs around. Wasps can get out & be extinct for good.


----------



## Nekomata (Apr 17, 2017)

I absolutely love bees and think they're super cute.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 17, 2017)

Honey bees are adorable to be honest. Most insects I find disgusting and vile, but I've come to appreciate bees lately. They're cute and fuzzy looking. I don't even run away from them anymore, because they don't even sting you unless they think you're going to attack them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 17, 2017)

No. If they bother me say hell to the electric swatter.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah bees can be pretty cute, I try not to bother them too much or get into their territory during their mating seasons though because even just walking by their nest can be enough for the bee guards to sting youu


----------



## Bowie (Apr 18, 2017)

Might just be me speaking as a vegan, but I believe that all creatures of all shapes and sizes should be given the opportunity to live without human intervention, and I think they should all be treated with the same amount of respect you'd treat a human, because they are all alive and they all have a purpose of some kind.

I feel like the worth of animals is always measured by how they can be beneficial to us, and that's such a dumb concept to start with. They can't help how they look.


----------



## Lululand (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm one of those people who are absolutely terrified of bugs, and yet even I LOVE bees. They're not actually agressive unless you directly go and torment them (unlike wasps who can and will go after you with their stinger if you so much as look at them funny, those bastards), they're VITAL for the environment, they make honey (which is like the best thing on this earth), and they're fuzzy and yellow. What's not to love. 

I actually noticed I've started accumulating bee-themed stuff recently. It's sorta become the new popular thing, kinda like owls were a few years ago and I'm 100% on board with it.



Chicha said:


> Same, I'm really fearful of any insect. I like the idea of gardening but all the bugs potentially showing up freaks me out.



I know what you mean. I practically BEGGED my mom not to plant lavender in our garden just because it attracts bees like crazy. Like I said I appreciate them for the good they do and I try not to harm them, but I still wouldn't feel confident just walking through a place that's full of them. I just. Don't like things buzzing around me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah. Even close up, they're one of the least ugly bugs. Even if you're worried about stings, basic ***** bees, or yellowjackets, whatever, barely hurt. I see no reason to be scared of them unless you're allergic. 

Beehives are amazing, too. They're so interesting. I wonder what it'd be like inside of one (without splitting it open like a watermelon), fully-functioning. I particularly like any creature that builds homes or nests.


----------



## carp (Apr 18, 2017)

bumblebees r adorable
honeybees r good souls
bees r too near wasp to be loved
wasps no way hos?


----------



## fishy (Apr 18, 2017)

Agreed^


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Apr 18, 2017)

I love bees and always make an effort to help them out if they get trapped inside! They're so sweet and fuzzy, you can't hate them!

Honestly, wasps though, terrify me. One of them stung me on my hand when I was wearing a glove! Their crazy and evil.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 18, 2017)

If you think they're cute already then check out this link. They make a "whoop" sound and it's so adorable. :3
It's pretty interesting too.

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...t-out-a-whoop-when-they-bump-into-each-other/


----------



## moonford (Apr 18, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> If you think they're cute already then check out this link. They make a "whoop" sound and it's so adorable. :3
> It's pretty interesting too.
> 
> https://www.newscientist.com/articl...t-out-a-whoop-when-they-bump-into-each-other/


It's as if their saying "whoops, sorry bud" when they bump into each other, very cute indeed. c:


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2017)

Nah I don't think they're cute 

I used to be more frightened of them as a kid but tbh they're quite tolerant 

I'll stay the f r i c k away from wasps though


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 18, 2017)

Zendel said:


> It's as if their saying "whoops, sorry bud" when they bump into each other, very cute indeed. c:



Exactly my thought! Like when a bee almost flies into you I always imaging something like that going through their minds. Lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 18, 2017)

Not cute, but they need to be overlooked. They are not there to sting people. Plus, they are being killed. One reason was when they were killing Mosquitoes due to Zika spread, but it was killing bees as well.

We need bees for pollen.

Alright, 10,000 posts!


----------



## fenris (Apr 18, 2017)

Absolutely!  Bees are absolutely precious, especially carpenter bees.

I would like to point out that, contrary to popular belief, wasps are just as important as bees.  They aren't quite as effective as bees are at pollinating, but there are some plant species that would probably go extinct without them.  In particular, figs rely upon wasps 

What makes wasps truly important to the ecosystem is their function in controlling pests.  Most pest insect species are preyed on by one wasp species or another.  Also, a lot of wasp species are generalist predators, which means that they prey on a variety of species, so they're not as likely to hunt any one kind of critter to extinction.  Some wasps even prey on predator species, which keeps them from wiping _their_ prey out.

In short, wasps are just as cool and important as bees, and they need the same kind of good PR.


----------



## moonford (Apr 18, 2017)

fenris said:


> Absolutely!  Bees are absolutely precious, especially carpenter bees.
> 
> I would like to point out that, contrary to popular belief, wasps are just as important as bees.  They aren't quite as effective as bees are at pollinating, but there are some plant species that would probably go extinct without them.  In particular, figs rely upon wasps
> 
> ...



The only thing I dislike about wasps are how aggressive they are, I appreciate them all the same but....ouch!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2017)

I appreciate bees and think they are pretty fuzzy and cute, but unfortunately that does not stop me from being super stressed whenever I see one flying around. Just... bugs in general weird me out with their erratic movements and get me so spooked (ESPECIALLY if they fly near/into my face)


----------



## easpa (Apr 18, 2017)

Not at all! I'm really squeamish around insects in general, but especially bees for whatever reason.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 18, 2017)

Maybe bees are cute, maybe they aren't, but I wouldn't know one way or the other. Just looks at those nightmares scares the hecks out of me! I avoid them when I can, just not cartoony bees.

(Yeaah, I've seen the Bee Movie and I know the Earth is toast without bees, doesn't mean I have to like them!)


----------



## Espurr (Apr 18, 2017)

"I need a monster to clobber that there Kirbee!" _-King Beedede_


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2017)

You tell me :0


Spoiler









as for actual bees... no not really. I don't like any kind insect tbh :c (except dragonflies <3)


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 18, 2017)

Nox said:


>








(Just kiddin', that guy is actually adorable.)


----------



## Buttonsy (May 24, 2017)

I think they are adorable, I get so excited when I see them around flowers!!


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

i have a phobia of bees and wasps. 'cute' isn't really the first word that comes to mind when i see them. regardless of what i think of them, they deserve a chance at life and survival, just like the rest of us earthlings


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

No, just no. I have heavy insect/spider/creepy bug phobias to the point it's incredibly annoying and people think you're a scared pig or whatever. Wish they would stop coming near me and being so erratic when moving and stuff maybe they would be nice if they didn't actually sting you


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2017)

i do think theyre cute, but i dont like them sitting on me.


----------



## Franny (May 24, 2017)

i appreciate them. i don't like them when they're near me, but they do a lot of good for the environment.
just do good for the environment somewhere far from me, ok?


----------



## meo (May 24, 2017)

I think bumblebees are cute. I wouldn't say I find any kind ugly but bumblebees just seem the best due to their quirkiness.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSrXNgfyRX0

reminds me of this somehow


----------



## Torterraxe (May 24, 2017)

Bees are great. They're so small and fluffy! They help the environment. Also they were the topic of a movie that became a meme...

according to all known laws of

not today

Anyway, one time during recess me and my friend went to the back of the school and tryed to attract the bees to us, and since the teachers couldn't see us, we almost got in trouble.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 24, 2017)

tumut said:


> they're gross I hope they go extinct



Have fun with literally no food or anything


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Have fun with literally no food or anything



*dying

they are a vital part of the ecosystem

- - - Post Merge - - -

if they die, we die too

have u never seen the bee movie

they r little fuzzer buzzers and they feed us


----------



## Greys0n (May 25, 2017)

no, they are evil little bastards


----------



## Weiland (May 25, 2017)

Yeah, until they accidentally sting you. But that rarely happens to me because I let those busy little bees do their daily business. Wasps are Hitler, Kim Jong Un, Stalin, Osama bin Laden and Satan combined.


----------



## forestyne (May 25, 2017)

fuzzer buzzer fact of the day: a bumblebee's scientific name is bombus.

that is all. buzzy beez ftw


----------



## gyarachomp17 (May 26, 2017)

My sister has never had a thing for spiders, so she always asks me to kill one when I see it. I always feel sorry for it.


----------



## visibleghost (May 26, 2017)

no theyre not cute, no bugs or insects or w/e are cute but i'm not afraid of them bc bees dont hang around humans like wasps do and thry wont rly hurt u so yay


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 26, 2017)

Bees are super cute! No wasps and yellow jackets can go die in a hole. But I love bumbles and normal honey bees.
here is a cute bee friend I took a picture of


Spoiler:


----------



## Aquari (May 26, 2017)

Yes, they're the only bug I actually like besides roly-polies (even though roly-polies are technically not a bug).


----------



## toonafeesh (May 26, 2017)

Bees are cute imo but flying insects startle me, like butterflies, but I'm trying to learn to chill around them


----------



## Espurr (May 26, 2017)

Bees are cute.
Things that people mistake for bees are not cute.


----------



## skarmoury (May 26, 2017)

I love many bugs! Sometimes I just stop to crouch down and look at the plants and find little bugs hiding in them. Idk it takes me a good 10 minutes before I get back on track. I'm so easily distracted. ; v;
Sometimes I find fuzzy catterpillars (the ones that make you itch when you touch them) and cockroaches and when people freak out and order me to kill them, I go, "Hell no. What did they every do to you to deserve death?" So I just either shoo them away to other places (like cockroaches) or carry them on a flat surface (in the case of other "creepy" crawlies like the fuzzy catterpillars) and return them to plants/soil where they belong. I once found an earthworm wriggling dry on the hot sidewalk, and I felt extremely bad that I held it and carried it back to moist soil. I watched it recover then burrow down. ^^
On the topic of bees, I love watching them! Around our Biology building, there are vines with many flowers and it's amusing to watch the bees enter one flower then buzz to the next. I freak out with wasps though, but when I'm brave I try shoo-ing them away. When I'm scared I just kinda cower in a corner. Wasps always enter our class bc of the abundance of flowers around the building and the open windows heh. ; v;


----------



## Kristenn (May 26, 2017)

Love bees, but wasps scare me


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 26, 2017)

I like bees in theory. I recognize their importance to the ecosystem and that they're dying in alarming numbers but if one somehow gets inside, I bolt. I've never been stung and I'd like to keep it that way. When I see them outside, I generally avoid them. They are cute though.


----------



## moonford (May 26, 2017)

I'm glad to see this thread is still relevant. It makes me happy, thank you all.


----------



## Bcat (May 26, 2017)

Honeybees are wonderful and fantastic creatures! Carpenter bees and can go die in a bottomless pit


----------



## moonford (May 26, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Honeybees are wonderful and fantastic creatures! Carpenter bees and can go die in a bottomless pit



Why?


----------



## Fleshy (May 26, 2017)

I really appreciate this thread, Save The Bees. 

I saw this video recently showing the intelligence of bees, I thought it would be good to share. 


Spoiler:  link to the video








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=577812755739825
			







I think bees are really cute, and important.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 26, 2017)

Bees are super important, they deserve this appreciation for sure


----------



## Bcat (May 26, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Why?



Carpenter bees don't make honey so they're not useful like honeybees. They also burrow into wood and ruin it. They're real pests if you have wood siding on your house and can completely ruin it. >.<


----------



## AnonymousFish (May 26, 2017)

I ADORE bees! When I was in High School, I helped found the Bee Keeper's club  We had a beehive and all of our bees donated, and we pretty much just chilled out, talked about bees and enjoyed honey from local beekeepers every morning from 7:00-8:00. I loved it! I hope I can start up a club at my University too.


----------

